# سوريا الآن



## The Antiochian (30 يوليو 2012)

*هذا الموضوع الجميل سيكون خلافاً لموضوع الحسم لعرض المناطق الهادئة والآمنة والتي ستعكس عظمة ما يقوم به الجيش في مناطق الصراع وما وفره من هدوء وأمان لمعظم المناطق الكامنة بفضل جهود الجيش خارج أي نفوذ للإرهاب .

وستعكس كم أن النظام بعيد عن السقوط ، وكم أن الإعلام يشوه صورة الأرض الفعلية .

سيكون معظم الموضوع عبارة عن صور تعكس طبيعة الحياة .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يوليو 2012)

*دمشق الآن || الصالحية | اليوم 
29 - 7 - 2012
*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يوليو 2012)

*دمشق الآن || الشعلان | الثانية ظهراً
29 - 7 - 2012
*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يوليو 2012)

*دمشق الآن || الميدان | اليوم
29 - 7 - 2012
*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يوليو 2012)

*دمشق الآن || حديقة الأرماني | شارع الثورة 
29 - 7 -2012
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 يوليو 2012)

إيه دا .....ديه دمشق اللى بنشوفها فى التليفزيون ؟؟؟


----------



## سانتي (30 يوليو 2012)




----------



## fouad78 (30 يوليو 2012)

سانتي قال:


>


الظاهر انك أعلنتي الجهاد علينا نحن السوريين​


----------



## fouad78 (30 يوليو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> إيه دا .....ديه دمشق اللى بنشوفها فى التليفزيون ؟؟؟


هناك مناطق بالفعل تدمرت، ولكنها ليست مشكلة نستطيع أن نعيد تعميرها لتعود أجمل مما كانت
المشلكة الحقيقية هي في النفوس التي خربت وتسممت بأفكار إرهابية
المشكلة في من فقد والداً أو والدةً أو أبناء
خراب النفوس تأثيره أكبر من خراب الحجر ((((​


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يوليو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> إيه دا .....ديه دمشق اللى بنشوفها فى التليفزيون ؟؟؟



*تماماً ،، هذا ما أريد إيصاله ، وسترون الكثير والكثيررر من المدن على امتداد سوريا فهذه حالة كل المدن تقريباً*


----------



## Alexander.t (30 يوليو 2012)

يُنقل للعام


----------



## سانتي (31 يوليو 2012)

fouad78 قال:


> الظاهر انك أعلنتي الجهاد علينا نحن السوريين​



*هه... للأسف هذا آخر رد لي بشأن سوريا كُلها... لأنني سأتعرض للطرد لمُجرد طرح رأيي...
الحياد واضح في هذا المُنتدى للأسف وهذا ما يُزعجني كمسيحين تدعون الناس للدين... أرجوكم اشعروا بإخوانكم على الأقل... اسمها ما شئت... أنا لم أُعلن الجهادَ على اخوتي السوريين بل على الارهاب الحقيقي...​*


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *هه... للأسف هذا آخر رد لي بشأن سوريا كُلها... لأنني سأتعرض للطرد لمُجرد طرح رأيي...
> الحياد واضح في هذا المُنتدى للأسف وهذا ما يُزعجني كمسيحين تدعون الناس للدين... أرجوكم اشعروا بإخوانكم على الأقل... اسمها ما شئت... أنا لم أُعلن الجهادَ على اخوتي السوريين بل على الارهاب الحقيقي...​*



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3249059&postcount=747


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

*
دمشق الآن || قرب باب توما في دمشق القديمة || القشلة
اليوم | 31 - 07 - 2012
(أي بعد منتصف الليل)
*


----------



## besm alslib (31 يوليو 2012)

* وفد من بعثة المراقبين الدوليين في الحسكة 30-7-2012*





[YOUTUBE]sZ7HEaYd9to&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## besm alslib (31 يوليو 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *هه... للأسف هذا آخر رد لي بشأن سوريا كُلها... لأنني سأتعرض للطرد لمُجرد طرح رأيي...
> الحياد واضح في هذا المُنتدى للأسف وهذا ما يُزعجني كمسيحين تدعون الناس للدين... أرجوكم اشعروا بإخوانكم على الأقل... اسمها ما شئت... أنا لم أُعلن الجهادَ على اخوتي السوريين بل على الارهاب الحقيقي...​*




*اولا - للاسف ان الحياد ماخد اكتر من حقه والدليل ان موضوع اخبار الحسم هو الموضوع الوحيد اللي كان يخص اخبار السوريين الحقيقيين بعيدا عن قنوات الارهاب واللي كان يفش غلنا شوي *
*ومع هيك تم الغاء التثبيت ارضاء للمتاسلمين مشجعي الارهاب *

*ثانيا -انا كمثال   اهلي بمنطقة من مناطق تواجد الارهاب حاليا *

*بيت عمتي وقرايب زوجي واصدقائنا بحلب *

*اهل امي بحمص غير الاصدقاء اللي بمحرده والشام وقرايبنا اللي بدير الزور *

*يعني احنا ادرى بامور بلادنا واعلم بمن هو الظالم والقاتل ومن نؤيد نحن ولماذا *

*اما ان نشعر باخواننا فأي اخوان المقصودين اذا كان المقصود من يقتل من الجيش الكر وفرق القاعده فعذرا هؤلاء اعدائي واعداء وطني الحبيب*

*هؤلاء مجرمون لا يستحقون الا القتل لانهم خونه وجزاء الخائن دائما هو القتل ولكن في الحقيقه كنت افضل ان لا يقتلو هكذا انما ان يعدمو في ساحة الامويين على مرأى من كل العالم *

*كي يكونو عبره لكل خائن *

*واعتقد ان هذا احد اخطاء نظامنا فلو كانو منذ البدايه استخدمو هذا الاسلوب اشك انه كان سيكون الان هذا الكم الهائل من المجرمين الارهابيين *


*انا واحده من كثيرين كنت بدات النفور من نظامنا لانه كان مسالما ولم يلجا للعنف مع الارهابيين منذ البدء *
*وتركهم يقتلون ابناء واخوه واقارب سواء لنا او لاخوتنا في الوطن*

*ولولا رد فعلهم الاخير بعد مقتل وزير الدفاع المسيحي بالهجوم على الارهابيين لكنت انا اول الرافضين لسيادة الرئيس بشار الاسد *

*فلا رحمة مع قتلة ابناء بلدي الحبيب ونحن نعلم من هم القتله ومن يحاول الدفاع *

*ولا يهمني اراء مؤيدي القاعده والاخوان والارهابيين فاي مؤيد لاي ارهابي بالنسبه لي ليس سوى ارهابي مستتر لعدم قدرته على ممارسة الارهاب او لان الفرصه لم تسنح له بعد لممارسته *

​


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

*دمشق الآن || مكتب عنبر
ليلة أمس | 31 - 07 - 2012
(أي بعد منتصف الليل)*


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

*دمشق الآن || ساحة باب توما
اليوم | 31 - 07 - 2012
*


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

*دمشق الآن || القصاع - حركة السير
الآن | 31 - 07 - 2012
*


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

*دمشق الآن || المزة |الشيخ سعد :
الآن | 31 - 7 - 2012
*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أغسطس 2012)

*محافظة ريف دمشق الآن || صحنايا
31 - 07 - 2012

*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أغسطس 2012)

*محافظة طرطوس الآن (على الساحل السوري) || مدينة طرطوس | الكورنيش
لاحظوا على الطرف الأيسر السيارات المتنزهة على الكورنيش رغم الوقت المتأخر جداً
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

طب كويس لإنهم عاملين ساحة للحرب


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2012)

*دمشق القديمة قرب الجامع الأموي :
*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أغسطس 2012)

*صورة بتاريخ اليوم لأحد أحياء مدينة حماة :*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 أغسطس 2012)

*دمشق الآن** || البرامكة - الفحامة (قرب حي الميدان المحرر قبل 10 أيام تقريباً)
بتاريخ || 05 - 08 - 2012*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 أغسطس 2012)

*دمشق الآن** || باب سريجة - مقابل جامع زيد بن ثابت
للأمانة الصورة من كم يوم بس كان في صعوبة لوصلت النا حبينا نورجيكن الحركة بالاسواق كيف

الجمعة | 03 - 08 - 2012*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 أغسطس 2012)

*دمشق الآن**|| الزاهرة الجديدة
اوتستراد الزاهرة || 2012/8/5
الساعة 1:00 ظهراً*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 أغسطس 2012)

*حماه الآن | Hama Now
قرب ساحة العاصي - بتاريخ 5 - 8 - 2012*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 أغسطس 2012)

*حماه الآن | Hama Now*
*المكان : حماة اول طلعة الحاضر ، الزمان : ظهر 6 - 8 - 2012*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 أغسطس 2012)

*لن تصدقوووا : دمشق وأسواقها بين الساعة 11 - 12:30 ليلاً*
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dz08xecV9s_Q%26feature%3Dyoutu.be&h=JAQESjSNq&s=1
[YOUTUBE]z08xecV9s_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (14 أغسطس 2012)

*دمشق الآن - الصالحية*
*الساعة 12 ليلاً (قبل بضعة ساعات من هذه المشاركة) فجر 14 - 8 - 2012 :*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 أغسطس 2012)

*دمشق الآن - باب توما :*
*الساعة 11:30 ليلاً أي قبل نصف ساعة الصورة السابقة :*


----------

